
Girl visiting dad at Apple Campus showing iPhone X @ 2m:10s - neuling
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1EpT41QAOw
======
CharlesDodgson
@ 3m [https://youtu.be/O1EpT41QAOw?t=3m](https://youtu.be/O1EpT41QAOw?t=3m)

in fairness, this is probably just some guerrilla marketing by Apple.

------
chrisbennet
YouTube says it’s been removed.

------
KiDD
Mirror?

